# Specialized Dolce Comp



## angietxtech (Jan 19, 2007)

I just got measured and ordered my first road bike, a 2007 Specialized Dolce Comp.

I pick up my new bike on Saturday -- I can't wait! 

My husband got a 2007 Specialized Roubaix Comp. I'm so excited about us hitting the road together for the first time!!


----------



## beer weasel (Jan 23, 2007)

*A couple of NOOBs*

Hello everybody, We're new to the forum (^^^ that's my wife). I've been mtb'ing for a while and finally gave road biking a try. I've got the same screen name on mtbr, where most of my non-productive work day is spent.

As I said on another thread here, road biking is a lot more fun that I thought it would be (a common mbt'er response, i'm sure). Now if we could just do something about this 30 degree weather, everything would be great.

Also, I LOVE the roubaix. So smooth and comfy. 
Anyway, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## bootchman (Jul 21, 2006)

*Welcome to road biking*

My experience is just the opposite of yours, except for the cold weather. I ride an 05 Roubaix Elite, and I am extremely happy with it. It really does smooth out the road. I have been exclusively a "roadie" for 20 years, but this winter my son got a new Epic mtb, and he convinced me to get one. Haven't had much chance to try it yet, but I'm impressed with its handling. I still consider the Roubaix my main ride, though.

By the way, my wife rides an 05 Dolce, and I just bought her a new Rockhopper for Christmas.


----------

